# My new smoker build



## cybernugz (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello all,

Just finished my barrel smoker build today.. Found plans for this online thought it was cool so I built it lol...never really used a wood smoker before , Built a fire in it today and the temp got to about 250 then shut the firebox door and the temp dropped but held steady at 155 for a little over an hour..only used 3 pieces of wood because thats what it said to use where i found the plans guess I need more wood to get the temp up to 225... any input would be great:)


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I must say that is great looking unit. You did a great job on it. The hardest part of using a smoker that burns wood is learning how to use it. I built mine several months back and I swear, I went thru half a cord of wood on the first smoke LOL. Once I got a handle on things, I now use maybe a 5 gal pail of oak splits. Quite the difference. Some things to remember, control your fire with the draft and not the dampers on the chimney. Learn how to make a small managelbe fire and how long your fire can maintain a temp until you need to add more. I would preburn any wood that you use. I like to use a weed burner, fire that bad boy up and char a bunch of splits. It takes away the nasties that reside in wood, dries it out more and makes for a quick lite once it gets inside the firebox. 
I suggest you read thru the wood smoker section and absorb what you can. Wood burners are a labor of love sort of thing, and many will argue provide you with the best smoke. 

Stop on over at the roll call section and give all of us a good introduction. Name, where your from, hobbies, smoking exp, stuff like that. Thats where the members here will be able to see we have a new member and give you a propler welcome. 

Well I look forward to seeing more of your posts in the future, as well as some of your smokes. So again, welcome aboard, great to have you with us and ask questions if you have them, someone will always jump in and assist you


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2009)

You must be a football fan! Great job by the way.


----------



## treegje (Dec 24, 2009)

that is a beautiful construction,beautifully finished


----------



## salbaje gato (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice build,  put some meat on that thing and show us somemore pics


----------



## cybernugz (Dec 24, 2009)

well decided to smoke a chicken today ..having trouble keeping the temp at 225 with the fire box door closed even with intake vent opn all the way so i cracked the door opn and that seems to do the trick..very windy here that might have some to do with it. gonna see what happens lol


----------



## billbo (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks great! Love the hatchet, is that the door handle? Can you post where you found the plans for that in case others are interested?


----------



## chefrob (Dec 24, 2009)

seen those before and wondered how much fab they take.........looks good!


----------



## swine-n-shine (Dec 24, 2009)

My buddy used one of those doors on his smoker and he has the same problem.  Been trying to talk him into put more intake on his.  I think you should do the same.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 24, 2009)

You might consider adding a 2" gate valve to give you more control over the air intake.  

Nice build


----------



## cybernugz (Dec 24, 2009)

thank you all for all the help ...let me ask this the bottom barrel is the fire box the door on the end has like 5 small vents do i need a cross draft ? should I put another vent in the oppisite end of the barrel if so should it be at the top middle or bottom ? thanks again everyone


----------



## cybernugz (Dec 24, 2009)

Billbo yes the hachett is the handel..and come to find out found the plans on this site somewhere on the main page cant remember which link took me to it i printed it out and never looked back lol. here is the pic that I used.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 24, 2009)

How are you running your dampers on the chimneys? Wide open, closed half way?......If they are closed somewhat, try running them wide open and use your draft on the firebox to control your temps.


----------



## cybernugz (Dec 24, 2009)

the dampers are about half open and the door is cracked it will hold the temp at 225 that way i dont think there is enough intake one the fire box to shut the door probably going to add another intake vent on the box just not sure where to put it


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 24, 2009)

That door/vent setup is almost identical to the one I have for my wood stove in my shop. Same deal you find at home improvement stores for buiding a wood stove out of 55 gal drums, which is essentially what you have. Before cutting additional vents in, try opening those dampeners on the chimney all the way so they give you a good draw. If that does not help, then I would do as carpetride suggested and use a big gate valve or maybe even a ball valve to give you good control over your air intake. Also, depending on what your weather conditions are, the windier or colder it is will affect that smoke as the drums are fairly thin skinned, thus the heat is more likely to be stripped away on cold or windy days. A good wind block would be a good idea regaurdless, maybe next to a garage or a wooden fence. If you get a chance, shoot some pics of the inside so we can see.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wonderful job on this!!! I am jealous!


----------



## carpetride (Dec 24, 2009)

Meat Hunter is right a Ball valve would be the one to use vs. the gate valve I mentioned earlier.  I've seen a few setups that had two.


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome new smoker. Great job!


----------



## cybernugz (Dec 24, 2009)

where would I put the ball valve ? i have tried running it with the dampers open all the way still doesnt correct it ..... thanks again


----------



## carpetride (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine is in the door.  Would assume that as long as they entered the firebox you would be ok.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2009)

On my son's humungous oil tank hog smoker, he has three chimneys, and a big firebox on each end of the 275 gallon oil tank. He put a pivoting flat piece of steel ontop of each stack (like old tractors & dozers used to have). He controls how much heat he wants coming from the left or right firebox by adjusting the pivoting plates on top of each stack & by cracking either the left or right firebox door. I never thought having to crack one or two doors open was a bad thing. It works good like that.


BC


----------



## cybernugz (Dec 24, 2009)

well chicken is done and when i mean done I mean it was yum yum good lol very juicy and full of flavor ......im hooked.... tring to post some more pics but its not letting me now dont understand ill figure it out though


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 24, 2009)

On the barrel stove in my shop, we used a piece of 3/8" plate for the end. For the intake, we cut two half-circles leaving enough meat between them to drill a hole and thread it for a 3/8" bolt. 

Then, we cut a piece of 1/4" plate into a circle which would cover the two half-circles of the end plate and drilled a 3/8" hole in the center. We then welded a 3/8" bolt on the top side so there would only be threads all the way to the bottom side of the 1/4" plate. This allows the two plates to butt up flush with one another to completely close off the air if needed.  Weld a handle to screw it in and out to the top of the 3/8" bolt.








We are able to get more than enough flow to keep an insulated 40x60 shop warm with the barrel stove. It should be easily adapted for use on a smoker. You can also screw it all the way in and put the fire out if everything else is "air tight".


----------

